# Kaplan EMT study book



## redbull (Aug 15, 2010)

I picked up the Kaplan EMT study book to supplement my study time for the state exam next week. Im/' noticing alot of the answers are slightly different than what I've been taught (New York). 

What do you think about this book? Do you recommend any others? Test is in four days!


----------



## emtstudent04 (Aug 15, 2010)

I know exactly what you are talking about. I bought the same study book before i took the NREMT test. I thought it helped me out a lot. I also used my book from class to study on things i was uncertain of. Remember to use your critical thinking skills on the test. Some questions they might try to trick you to see how well you know your material. Also use google to your advantage find some online test that you can take to help prepair your self for the test.

Best of luck!


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 15, 2010)

I've been looking at the NREMT stuff a lot this last week and a lot of people say the Kaplan book is the worst one. I got the Learning Express book from the library and I thought it was really helpful. Take that with a grain of salt though as I don't have my test results back yet.


----------



## redbull (Aug 15, 2010)

Browncoat said:


> I've been looking at the NREMT stuff a lot this last week and a lot of people say the Kaplan book is the worst one. I got the Learning Express book from the library and I thought it was really helpful. Take that with a grain of salt though as I don't have my test results back yet.



Thanks. I hope you did well on your exam.


----------



## Browncoat (Aug 16, 2010)

Woooo!!!


----------



## redbull (Aug 16, 2010)

does anyone know what the best study guide online or book, for the NY state EMT certification exam is? Yes i've looked thru the threads but i haven't found anything. thanks.


----------



## EMTSTUDENT25 (Aug 30, 2010)

I bought the "EMT-Basic Flashcard" book, dont waste your money.  I read through every page and got a false sense of security, and ended up failing the NR the first time.  The questions in that book were rather easy compared to the NR, as well as not enough senerio based pratice.  The best practice i found was :

http://www.emt-national-training.com/nremt.php


----------



## emtjoe10 (Aug 30, 2010)

BARRONS EMT EMERGENCY MEDICAL TECHNICIAN EXAM 2nd Edition. it covers everything, based on nremt exam. i live in MA and i passed the written portion with a very high score, and aced the practical portion also. has two full length practice exams with all the questions answered and explained. along with like ten pages of skill sheets for trauma, medical, airway, long bone and joint splinting, etc...

Got it at borders, another thing is the informed ems field guide
also at borders VERY USEFULL LITTLE BOOK, its pocket sized. look them both up on the net very usefull


----------



## redbull (Sep 2, 2010)

thanks guys. yeah, the EMT flashcard book was a wastse of money - gave me a false sense of hope. I passed my NYstate certification exam though  and have been applying for jobs for the past two weeks. 

Also hooked up with a volunteer corp for some 911 calls.


----------

